# Bad idea: Taking pot to probation meeting - AP



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

Police say 2 baggies fall out when man empties pockets at metal detector



> DOTHAN, Ala. - A Dothan man attempting to report to his probation officer and pay some fines was re-arrested when he emptied his pockets for a metal detector
> at the Houston County Courthouse and laid out more than the usual coins and keys.
> 
> Two baggies full of marijuana came out, too, authorities said. Malcom Williams, 51, tried to escape when the drugs appeared Thursday, but he was caught after a minor
> ...


----------



## midgetcop (20 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the chuckle, Yrys. He obviously wasn't a very good criminal.  ;D


----------



## Old Ranger (20 Apr 2008)

Like the guy going into a Police station to report a large bag of weed was stolen from him.

One of the Narc Officers handed him a large bag and asked the guy if it was his.

"Yes this is mine"

"Yes, you are under arrest..." 

Why chase something if it's going to come to you?


----------



## MedTechStudent (7 Jun 2008)

Not umm the brightest lights on the tree are they?   :


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Jul 2008)

If this had happened in Canada, he would have the possession charges dropped, the RCMP would not have failed in the tasering, and it would the taxpayers ass in a sling (rather than his casted arm) paying for the inevitable lawsuit.


----------



## Pelorus (7 Jul 2008)

I wonder what the expression on his face was when it dawned on him what he forgot to leave at home?


----------



## danchapps (7 Jul 2008)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> Why chase something if it's going to come to you?



That's like fishing with a grenade, only the fish are in a barrel, it's almost too easy.


----------



## fire_guy686 (10 Jul 2008)

Some people make it too easy.


----------

